# White Owl Falls



## natureman (Oct 25, 2016)

White Owl Falls is located near Sapphire, North Carolina. I had to drive a long way to find decent flowing water due the continuing drought.


<p>  </p>


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 26, 2016)

very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## natureman (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you all very much.


----------

